# Moving to Singapore as a dependent for job search



## nethawk80 (May 13, 2013)

Hi All,

Greetings.

My wife got admission in NTU of Singapore and will have to soon join the course.
My question is what pass will permit me in going there with her and start searching for jobs.
My background is 10 years in to IT in investment banking domain and I am from India.

Please provide your valuable suggestions

Thanks!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

those on student permit cannot sponsor anybody

best bet, get a job and get your own pass, or depend on the 3 month visa issued for Indian Nationals and get back and return .. 

if you get a job, then your employer will process the pass for you.. again in Singapore - No job, no pass .. unlike other countries where you may get a pass without a job


----------

